# Bergwerk Faunus LSD Hinterbau defekt



## zockerkauk (7. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

da ich mit einem defekten Dämpfer gefahren bin, ist jetzt an meinem Faunus LSD die Strebe meines Hinterbaus eingeknickt - siehe Fotos. 
Meine 1. Frage: Hat noch jemand so eine Strebe? Ansonsten muss ich sie reparieren.
Die 2. Frage: Kann ich einen anderen Dämpfer als einen DT-Swiss-Dämpfer benutzen? Ginge z.B. ein Rock-Shock-Dämpfer? Wenn das geht, welche Länge muss dieser Dämpfer haben? 

Dankeschön im Voraus & sonnige Grüße  
Zockerkauk


----------



## Joscha (7. Mai 2011)

mein beileid, aber wiso fährste auch mit einem defektem dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (8. Mai 2011)

reparieren, sofern überhaupt möglich wird nur von kurzer Dauer sein!
Rohre wieder "zurechtbiegen" ist meist der Gau fürs Metallgefüge.

Meines Wissens liegen bei Müsing noch Streben zum Kauf, wenn nicht: Das LSD ist ja noch offiziell im Programm von Bergwerk, also sollten auch Ersatzteile lieferbar sein.

Zum Thema Dämpfer: Du kannst an diese Wippe den originalen DT Dämpfer mit 320 mm Länge montieren. Du hast noch die Version mit dem Bergwerk eigenen Verlängerungs"knochen". In Kombination mit einem Serien-Dämpfer führt das früher oder später zum Verlust des vollen Kolbenhubs, der Dämpfer schlägt dann hart im hinteren Drittel an. Schuld ist hier der nur sehr niedrig benötigte Luftdruck... Ich gehe mal davon aus das dies auch dein Defekt war?!?

Der bei Centurion und Merida verbaute DT LRS 320 Dämpfer ist vom Setup was anderes, und auch das Luftvolumen ist aufgrund der Länge deutlich größer.
Hinzu kommt dann die kraftschlüssigere Verbindung von Verlängerung und Dämpfer.

Die richtigeUmlenkwippe hättest Du ja schon verbaut.

Und noch was: Unbedingt auch die Sattelstrebe nach Verformung und/oder kleinen Haarrissen im Lack untersuchen!


----------



## CGAM (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich habe ein LSD Race Rahmen mit einem kleinen Riss in der Schweisstelle zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelstrebe. Ich werde ihn wahscheinlich schweissen, aber wenn Du mir ein ernstes Angebot machst, wurde ich Dir evtl. den Rahmen verkaufen - Du kannst ihn dann auch reparieren oder einfach den Hinterbau als Ersatz nutzen. Ich fahre ihn noch wochentlich, weil der Riss sehr klein ist und meine sachkündigen Freunde meinen, dass nichts passieren wird.
Grüße aus Marburg, Chris


----------

